# New Zealand working holiday visa programme extended



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Working holiday visas are proving to be increasingly popular in New Zealand as the scheme offers young people the chance to work for a year in the country. New Zealand immigration has just announced that places for Chinese applicants under the New Zealand Working Holiday Visa programme will this month. Under the scheme a thousand [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand working holiday visa programme extended...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

